# Dictaphone numérique pour Mac



## Carnea (10 Novembre 2001)

Hello !

Pour nos amis les Windowsiens ils existe de nombreux "dictaphones" numériques que l'on peut brancher au PC par le port USB.

On charge ensuite les fichiers audio dans une application qui permet d'écouter la dictée en tâche de fond tout en saisissant le texte dans un traitement de texte.

Sur Mac, à ma connaissance, il n'existe ni dictaphone compatible, ni logiciel permettant de "jouer" le fichier audio en arrière plan. Le seul que je connaisse, MicNotePad, n'est plus développé.

C'est la zone !

Existerait-il du nouveau dans ce domaine, soit pour le matériel, soit pour le logiciel ?

Merci


----------



## WebOliver (12 Novembre 2001)

Il faut peut-être attendre la prochaine version de l'iPod... Pourquoi pas?


----------



## aleske (18 Septembre 2010)

voyez ici 
http://www.olympus.fr/consumer/2581_digital_recorder_vn-5500pc_19894.htm


----------



## herszk (19 Septembre 2010)

aleske a dit:


> voyez ici
> http://www.olympus.fr/consumer/2581_digital_recorder_vn-5500pc_19894.htm


Il semble, d'après les spécifications techniques qu'il ne soit compatible que jusqu'à la version 10.5


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2010)

herszk a dit:


> Il semble, d'après les spécifications techniques qu'il ne soit compatible que jusqu'à la version 10.5



Il n'utilise pas de pilote, sur l'ordi, il se comporte comme une simple clé USB, donc, s'ils n'indiquent la compatibilité que jusqu'à 10.5, c'est sans doute parce que 10.6 n'était pas sorti au moment où ils ont rédigé la fiche !


----------



## herszk (20 Septembre 2010)

Je me méfie tout de même, il y a beaucoup de logiciels qui fonctionnent sous Leopard et qui ne marchent plus sous snow leopard.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

On peut également utiliser Dragon dictation sur Iphone comme Dictaphone couplé à un moteur de reconnaissance vocale (le meilleur soft de reconnaissance même sur ordi , mac ou pc, est Dragon) Du moment qu'on est connecté même en 3G ça fonctionne et l'appli est (pour le moment) gratuite.

On peut aussi avoir Dragon sur Ipad (le top à mon sens) donc l'IPAD 3G s'impose, sinon... sorti de sa connexion Wifi, c'est mort (a mon sens de toute manière, IPAD Wifi = usage domestique, mais pour un usage pro il faut absolument un IPAD 3G)


----------

